# Lost another Daily Carry Knife.



## woodchucker (May 27, 2022)

I keep misplacing it.. I don't know how, its usually in my pocket.  I don't like a big knife for a daily, just a small single blade pocket knife.  Something that will hold an edge.. Something that won't get lost.... Do they have any knives with trackers   ...

I am sure none of you have ever experienced the feeling of loss from losing your dc.


----------



## Firebrick43 (May 27, 2022)

dad solved it by carrying the cheapest of knives, 15 dollar barlows.


----------



## Stonebriar (May 27, 2022)

I did I lost my carry knife last summer, carried it for over 25 years and my wife found it three weeks later while she was weed eating. I was happy to see it. I had already ordered a replacement, so I put the replacement in the safe for next time.


----------



## francist (May 27, 2022)

I gave up on the nice knives, now I just carry a cheap box cutter clipped in my side pocket. Not nearly the same chachet but I never have to worry about it.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 27, 2022)

I sometimes carry a rigging knife. It has a handy clip which I slip over the pocket of my jeans.
A rigging knife typically has a blade with a serrated portion and a straight portion.
Mine is like this:


----------



## woodchucker (May 27, 2022)

yea, I don't like a clipped knife. I don't like reaching into my pocket with it up top. I like something that is small enough to drop to the bottom,  Like a pen knife, a little bigger...

I bought my son a Leatherman knife (not multi tool) when he was probably 14 or 15. It has a clip, a tang for quickly flipping the blade... sorry I didn't get myself that. He still carries it daily. So that makes it around 15-16 years... He's doing better than I.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 27, 2022)

I carry 2 . My little Gerber and a fold up razor knife . I'm not sitting around the campfires out back unarmed with all these nutty squirrels running loose !


----------



## Dabbler (May 27, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> I sometimes carry a rigging knife.


--  But what are the square indents in the blade near the pivot for?  Gotta know!


----------



## DavidR8 (May 27, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> --  But what are the square indents in the blade near the pivot for?  Gotta know!


No idea actually.. mine doesn't have those.
But the oblong hole in the blade serves double purpose: 1) provides a way to easily open the knife, 2) slipping it over the 'handle' of the shackle bolt allows for easy tightening/loosening.


----------



## woodchucker (May 27, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> --  But what are the square indents in the blade near the pivot for?  Gotta know!


wire stripper maybe?


----------



## dirty tools (May 27, 2022)

I have 2 knives 
K-Bar ( Marine fighting knife) and a folding blade which was given to me before I retired


----------



## extropic (May 27, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I keep misplacing it.. I don't know how, its usually in my pocket.  I don't like a big knife for a daily, just a small single blade pocket knife.  Something that will hold an edge.. Something that won't get lost.... Do they have any knives with trackers   ...
> 
> I am sure none of you have ever experienced the feeling of loss from losing your dc.



About 40 years ago my dc was a Gerber Paul Knife. It went missing. After mentally retracing my steps, I think I left it on the tray of a fast food meal, so it went into the trash. It still hurts to think about that.  

For a long time, my dc is a Spyderco Delica.
I've lost one or two.  
The current incarnation has an orange handle for improved visibility.

The other thing I try to do is to never set it down unless I'm at a designated workstation. DON'T set it on a random surface. If it's not in my hand, it needs to be in my pocket. That's working pretty well, knock wood.


----------



## rabler (May 27, 2022)

I have three or four locking blade pocket knives.  I often misplace one, and then find it again 6 months later, so that number works out Ok.  I'd be truly lost on the farm without a pocket knife!  Whether strings on hay bales, or opening the latest UPS delivery.


----------



## 682bear (May 27, 2022)

I've been carrying a Leatherman Wave in a belt pouch for 25 years... I've thoroughly worn out 2... working on my 3rd...




-Bear


----------



## C-Bag (May 28, 2022)

I carry a Leatherman mini. I use the scissors more than a blade although the blade is wicked sharp. But the thing I use the most is the little tweezers for microscopic metal slivers like what comes off a die grinder.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 28, 2022)

I've gone through several small folding knives over the years, mostly Buck or Gerber. About 2 years ago I switched to a Victorinox Hiker one of the smaller standard size Swiss Army knives. Fits nice in the pocket, multi-function, bright red and large enough that it makes an audible thunk if it falls out of my pocket (pretty sure that is how the others have been lost) and nobody sees a Swiss Army knife as a weapon.


----------



## woodchucker (May 28, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> I've gone through several small folding knives over the years, mostly Buck or Gerber. About 2 years ago I switched to a Victorinox Hiker one of the smaller standard size Swiss Army knives. Fits nice in the pocket, multi-function, bright red and large enough that it makes an audible thunk if it falls out of my pocket (pretty sure that is how the others have been lost) and nobody sees a Swiss Army knife as a weapon.


I've had quite a few of them.
I just lost the Alox 1 in red.
Had a Alox Cadet before that.
Missed the opportunity to get the Alox Limited Edition 2021.. I didn't know about it, and when I was at the Victronix store up by my son, they were not showing that last  year, I would have bought it.
I have a Sargent, had a spyderco, still have my gerber multi tool from the 90s.. before they added locks to the blades... which reminds me, I got my son one of the nicest Gerbers... again wish I had bought one for me.   When he speed skated I figured it would be a good tool to carry around.

The alox 1 has been perfect for my pocket. The cadet which I lost previously was not so useful on the tools, only used the knife. I would like to have had a scissor and knife.


----------



## woodchucker (May 28, 2022)

extropic said:


> About 40 years ago my dc was a Gerber Paul Knife. It went missing. After mentally retracing my steps, I think I left it on the tray of a fast food meal, so it went into the trash. *It still hurts to think about that*.
> *YEA that's what I'm talking about, it's like a child, or pet. You get attached.*
> 
> 
> ...



see inline


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 28, 2022)

I used to carry a folding buck and later an electricians knife with a blade and screwdriver.   Now I just own an insane number of Stanley fixed blade #199 knives.  I really don't know how many I have (probably 15 or more) but they are always close at hand.  Some I bought new, some used, some inherited.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 28, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I've had quite a few of them.
> I just lost the Alox 1 in red.
> Had a Alox Cadet before than.
> Missed the opportunity to get the Alox Limited Edition 2021.. I didn't know about it, and when I was at the Victronix store up by my son, they were not showing that last  year, I would have bought it.
> ...



A Swiss Army knife with just one blade seems wrong.


----------



## woodchucker (May 28, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> A Swiss Army knife with just one blade seems wrong.


yea, but I like small, slim. it's a perfect size.. but I would love the scissor.


----------



## Cadillac (May 28, 2022)

Man I feel your pain. I lost a Gerber knife inherited from my father. Went to go use it clipped in my pocket and it wasn’t there. I backtracked my paces. Of course cut 3acres weedwacked all types of stuff. I found it a week later sitting next to a tree base. It must of fell off when cutting around the tree. 
 I was so angry when it was missing. My daily carry is a spyderco which I e been carrying  for 25yrs. It was such a relief when I found it. I tightened up the clip it was alittle loose to my liking. Good luck on finding your knife!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (May 28, 2022)

I carry about $2500 of man jewelry on me. COULD NOT HANDLE IT if I lost any. My wife makes custom dog collars and I got here to make a holster for me...


----------



## Bi11Hudson (May 28, 2022)

"Man Jewelry", huh.   Never heard it called that before. A pocket knife, now, been carrying one since I was about 8. I couldn't have it at school, but it went in my pocket as soon as I got home. A Barlow in those days, a Buck (110) later when I enlisted, then a Leatherman when I got older. And Leatherman showed up as a retail item.

A knife is as much a part of a man as his fingers. I don't carry one now, mostly because I'm always in PJs these days. But looking around me right now, there's a Buck pocket knife, a K-Bar pocket knife, a Leatherman, several X-Acto knives, and a Buck 110 in the middle drawer beside me. Then there are the countless blades out in the shop. A man without a knife is ready to go in the ground. And sheeple are afraid of a 1 inch blade, what's the world coming to. . .


----------



## jwmay (May 29, 2022)

Lol Bill! Sheeple?!   I remember in basic training, we weren't allowed any knives. I broke off a piece of a metal clothes hanger, and used it to get my MREs open. I'd have starved without that little piece of wire! And probably been in serious trouble had it been discovered. 
I don't have an EDC wire anymore.  But I keep a knife of some type in every room, and every toolbox. It's the only way I can get by it seems. Trying to keep one in my pocket was an exercise in futility. I'm laying under machinery, climbing over things, hanging off stuff...almost every day now. Anything not clipped to me is liable to escape.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 29, 2022)

After watching many reruns of "Forged in Fire" I determined to own a Damascus knife. Found one I liked for well under a $100, bought it, carried it for a couple of years.  Eventually, I used it for cutting a sapling maple tree. Suddenly the blade wobbled. It had never been really mounted in the bolsters, just pivoted on an internal pin. With regret I retired it. One day while browsing Farm and Fleet I found a blister-pak knife for $9.99. wood handle, shiny steel bolsters, just right. Turns out it's stamped Winchester. Great knife, it chops saplings like nobody's business. When I fly, I have another, similar, waiting for me at the other end of the flight.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 29, 2022)

I have quite a collection , but here are two that will never be out of the plastic .   They'll be passed down as they came from the Illion plant up near the camp .


----------



## jbobb1 (May 29, 2022)

Benchmade is my daily carry


----------



## FOMOGO (May 29, 2022)

Here's mine. It's hell on pockets though. https://www.canstockphoto.com/nine-ring-broad-in-hand-12141765.html


----------



## woodchucker (May 29, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Here's mine. It's hell on pockets though. https://www.canstockphoto.com/nine-ring-broad-in-hand-12141765.html


Glad you 3rd leg is small, that it can't hurt it.


----------



## CPO Ted (Jun 11, 2022)

After losing a bunch of pocket knives years ago, I vowed I would never carry one that cost me more than 5 bucks.  I found an old Camillus electricians knife and carried it for years.  Then one day I lost that one too and I said to heck with it, if I can't keep from losing it, I must not deserve to own one and I went without for a couple of years.  Then one day, I was watching one of my favorite guys on YouTube, Paul Harrell.  In that vid he was cooking something and needed a knife to open something.  He reached in is pocket, pulled out a length of para-cord and swung his pocket knife out of his pocket like a yo-yo.  A lanyard!!!!  All I needed was about 24 inches, a couple lengths of heat-shrink and some kind of clasp.  You can't lose something that looped on your belt.  I have enough line I can work with it without unclasping it, and if I unclasp it, I keep it in my hand until I clasp it back up again.  In celebration, I bought a SAK and made all the mods that Felix Imler shows on his vids.  2 years later, I still have it and wear it every day.

​


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 11, 2022)

CPO Ted said:


> After losing a bunch of pocket knives years ago, I vowed I would never carry one that cost me more than 5 bucks.  I found an old Camillus electricians knife and carried it for years.  Then one day I lost that one too and I said to heck with it, if I can't keep from losing it, I must not deserve to own one and I went without for a couple of years.  Then one day, I was watching one of my favorite guys on YouTube, Paul Harrell.  In that vid he was cooking something and needed a knife to open something.  He reached in is pocket, pulled out a length of para-cord and swung his pocket knife out of his pocket like a yo-yo.  A lanyard!!!!  All I needed was about 24 inches, a couple lengths of heat-shrink and some kind of clasp.  You can't lose something that looped on your belt.  I have enough line I can work with it without unclasping it, and if I unclasp it, I keep it in my hand until I clasp it back up again.  In celebration, I bought a SAK and made all the mods that Felix Imler shows on his vids.  2 years later, I still have it and wear it every day.
> 
> View attachment 409763​


I don't like being tethered. I like the freedom without.  Not a bad idea.

Wife found one of my older carry knives that I retired because I didn't like it, I'm carrying that until I figure out my next carry knife.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 11, 2022)

Here are my daily carry knives.  The first is my "Sunday go meeting" lockback, a 2" Schrade which replaced my Gerber of some 20+ years.  The second is a 2" Guidesman lockback purchased when I lost my previous daily carry.  It was under $10 and I figured that if/when I lost it, I wouldn't cru about it. 
The last is a 2-1/2" folder which was free after a rebate.  I bought two of them as the price was right.  At that price, I wasn't expecting much and was pleasantly surprised to find a stainless steel blade that honed to a keen edge and stayed sharp.  I like the larger blade and it has become my preferred carry for every day.


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 11, 2022)

I am reading this thread for tips to help me hang on to my Montblanc pens.   

Maybe 15  years ago a guy at a local flea market had a box of small Swiss Army knives that he got from TSA confiscations at airports.   He was selling them for a buck each, so I bought 20.   I put one on every key chain I have, and still have those, but I'm out of all the others.   Come to think of it, I don't have any Montblanc pens left either.


----------

